# microfono [RISOLTO]

## ficofico

Non riesco ad usare il microfono della mia creative x-mod usb. La periferica funziona correttamente, sento sia le canzoni con amarok sia i file sonori di sistema, però non c'è verso di usare il microfono, sia con audacity sia con skype...

allora, il mio make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 opengl X acpi aac flac lm_sensors nvidia pmu xcb  xcomposite alsa inquisitio ruby debug esd gif glut jack jpeg lcms ldap nas ncurses oss scanner truetype xml glitz svg png java kde samba cups dvb cdr dvd qt4 hal remote -gnome -gtk -mysql -quicktime"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

LINGUAS="it"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

lspci

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)              

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)                        

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)      

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)      

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)                  

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R520 [Radeon X1800]

05:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R520 [Radeon X1800] (Secondary)

Come potete vedere non si vede la scheda audio, oltretutto è un pò particolare perchè non necessita di driver, e funziona addirittura a caldo

Secondo me il sistema cerca di accedere alla porta microfono integrata nella scheda madre ( non ho il modulo montato, quindi non vedo neanche lo spinotto) e non alla presa microfono della scheda audio esterna........ come posso fare?Last edited by ficofico on Sun Jun 01, 2008 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci
> 
> 

 

hai detto che usi una scheda usb.

al momento della connessione, prova a leggere dmesg.

dovrebbe segnalare l'evento.

inoltre, il comando lsusb ti dovrebbe restituire dei numeretti santi che spesso consentono di risalire al driver:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ /usr/sbin/lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

```

----------

## ficofico

tux sbin # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 093a:2603 Pixart Imaging, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 056d:0002 EIZO Corp.

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 03f0:4d11 Hewlett-Packard

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04fc:0013 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 041e:30d0 Creative Technology, Ltd

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

la scheda viene riconosciuta

e questo è il dmesg, solo la parte finale

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

----------

## cloc3

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la scheda viene riconosciuta
> 
> 

 

perfetto.

adesso devi compilare il driver della scheda, in modo che sia caricato caricato automaticamente, come già avviene per i driver usb.

se per caso il modulo è già presente, allora puoi provare con alsaconf a vedere se ti sistema la configurazione.

----------

## ficofico

Come faccio a compilare il driver della scheda? ho provato ad emerge gli alsa-driver ma appunto dice che i driver sono già preimpostati nel bios, devo eliminare dal bios ed installarli così oppure....?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Come faccio a compilare il driver della scheda?

 

qui chiedi troppo.

al giorno gran parte dei driver necessari sono inclusi nel kernel.

penso anche quelli Creative, ma non sono sicuro e forse non per tutti i modelli.

i driver alsa sono già inclusi nel kernel e sono una cosa diversa.

il pacchetto media-sound/alsa-drivers non dovrebbe essere necessario, perché contiene una versione diversa dello stesso software del kernel.

tu devi mettere i driver associati all'hardware.

per trovarli puoi andare pre tentativi, puoi navigare con make menuconfig, leggendo attentamente gli help o puoi cercare su internet, utilizzando magari i codici dell'output di lsusb.

----------

## ficofico

Allora, al 95% ho risolto, immaginavo fosse un problema di questo tipo ma non riuscivo a capire cosa fare........ ho emerso le alsa-utils e con alsa mixer ho impostato di usare il microfono e ho alzato la voce relativa all'ingresso microfono al massimo, in questo modo con audacity riesco a registrare perfettamente la mia voce e senza distorsioni usando delle cuffiette con microfono di scarsissima qualità......... però con le stesse cuffiette non riesco ad usare correttamente skype, facendo una chiamata di prova sento la mia voce, ma questa è tremolante e si sente malissimo, può essere un problema del programma che ho letto in giro essere abbastanza buggato, oppure c'è ancora qualche impostazione da variare?

----------

## ficofico

Ok, ho installato skype su xp sotto virtualbox e il test di chiamata si sente bene, quindi è un problema del programma skype su linux, usero skype così..

----------

